# الاستراحة > استراحة المجلس >  اللهم أجرنا في مصيبتنا واخلفنا خيراً منها (وفاة علم من أعلام دار العلوم)

## أبوحذيفة

إنا لله وإنا إليه راجعون 
اللهم أجرنا في مصيبتنا واخلفنا خيراً منها
توفي اليوم أستاذنا وشيخنا د. زكريا سعيد بعد أن أصيب منذ أسبوع بنزيف في المخ
صلاة الجنازة غدا في الاسماعيلية التفاصيل لم تحدد بعد
نسأل الله للفقيد الرحمة والرضوان، وللمسلمين الصبر والسلوان، وأن يعوض الأمة في مصابها خيرًا.. إنا لله وإنا إليه راجعون. 
اللهم ارحم عبدك زكريا و ارفع درجته في المهديين ، و اخلفه في أهله و ذريته ...
اللهم ارحم عبدك زكريا و ارفع درجته في المهديين ، و اخلفه في أهله و ذريته ...
.اللهم ارحم عبدك زكريا و ارفع درجته في المهديين ، و اخلفه في أهله و ذريته ...
...
آمين آمين آمين

----------


## المدقق اللغوي

اللهم اغفر له، وارحمه، واجعل مثواه الجنة، اللهم أجرنا في مصيبتنا، واخلفنا خيرًا منها.
اللهم آمين.

----------


## محمد حسن محمد السيد

والله يكاد القلب أن يقطر دما لفراق أستاذي ،الذي أدين له بالكثير والكثير من الفضل ،فرحمه الله رحمة واسعة ،وأسكنه فسيح جناته ،ويسر لنا من يخلفه ويكمل مسيرته ،وجعل علمه شفيعا له أمام الباري عز وجل يوم القيامة

----------


## القارئ المليجي

رحم الله الدكتور زكريا سعيد رحمة واسعة، وأسكنه فسيح جناته.
كان أستاذا لي أكثر من مرة، ودرَّس لنا مقدمة تفسير ابن النقيب.
ودرس لنا أيضا نظرات بلاغية في قصيدة الأعشى: ما بكاء الكبير بالأطلال.
وكان من الأساتذة الملتزمين جدا أخلاقيا ودينيا - نحسبه كذلك، ولا نزكي على الله أحدا - رحمه الله.

----------


## أبو عبد الرحمن الدرعمي

شُيِّعت الجنازة أمس من قريته (القصَّاصين) بمحافظة الإسماعيلية، في جمع غفير من محبيه، وصدق الإمام أحمد: ((بيننا وبينهم الجنائز))، فلينظر شائنوه !

وممن حضر من أساتذته وزملائه وطلبته من دار العلوم: د.حسن طبل، د.عبد المطلب، د. عبد الرحمن فوده، د.محمد عليوه، د. تامر أنيس، ولفيف من المدرسين المساعدين والمعيدين وغيرهم من تلامذة الشيخ الكريم رحمات المولى عليه.

----------


## أبو الفداء أحمد بن طراد

رحمه الله

----------


## وليد الفارسي

إنّ العين تدمع وإنّ القلب يحزن ولا نقول إلا ما يرضي ربَّنا وإنَّا بفراقك يا دكتور زكريا لمحزونون
اللهم إنَّ عبدك زكريا بن سعيد في ذمَّتك وحبل جوارك فقه فتنةَ القبر وعذاب النَّار و أنت اهل الوفاء والحق فاغفر له وارحمه إنَّك أَنت الغفور الرحيم ،اللهم عبدك وابن أَمتك احتاج إلي رحمتك وأنت غني عن عذابه إن كان محسناً فزد في حسناته وإن كان مسيئاً فتجاوز عنه،اللهم اغفر له وارحمه وعافه واعف عنه وأكرم نزله ووسع مدخله واغسله بالماء والثلج والبرد ونقه من الخطايا كما ينقي الثوب الأبيض من الدنس وأَبدله داراً خيراً من داره وأهلاً خيراً من أهله وزوجاً خيراً من زوجه وأدخله الجنَّة وأعذه من عذاب القبر ومن عذاب النِّار 
إنَّ الدكتور زكريا سعيد علي كان من المحققين المدققين وكان تلميذاً لفضيلة الأستاذ الدكتور محمود شاكر وكنت كلما حاضرني أشعر أنَّه عالماً فزاً عليهما رحمة الله رحمةً واسعة إنَّها لخسارة للأمة وفجيعة لتلاميذه ولكن عزاؤنا الوحيد أنَّ كلَّ مصيبة تهون بعد موت رسول الله صلي الله عليه وسلم وأخيراً فصبر جميل والله المستعان   
وليد الفارسي 
محامي لدي القضاء العالي
ومؤهلات عليا بكلية دار العلوم جامعةالقاهرة

----------


## إسلام مصطفى محمد

اللهم ارحمه رحمة واسعة و أسكنه فسيح جناتك.

----------


## إبراهيم أمين

رحم الله الفقيد الكريم، فلقد طلبت من إخواني هنا في استراحة الملتقى منذ عدة أيام أن يدعوا له بالشفاء، والآن أدعو ومعي إخواني له بالرحمة والمغفرة، والله ما رآني الرجل إلا وقام على الرغم من مرضه، وكنا نذهب ومعنا بعض محبيه من محافظة الشرقية للقائه في مسكنه بجوار جامعة القاهرة، وكم من مرة حدثنا عن ذكرياته مع العمالقة : شاكر والطناحي وغيرهما، ويشهد الله ما رأيته ساخطاً ولا متبرماً ولا شاكياً مرة.
اللهم إنه عبدك وبين يديك فامنن عليه برحمتك وغفرانك.

----------


## أبو عمر بن محمد

رحمه الله وغفر له, 

وهنا جزء من محاضرة له تشنف بها الآذان, رحمه الله

لأني لم أستطع رفع الملف على موقع الألوكة

http://www.ahlalhdeeth.com/vb/showthread.php?t=34109

----------


## فاروق حمزة

دكتور زكريا من أحسن الأساتذة الذين درسوا لنا البيان والمعاني سنة 1993نسأل الله للفقيد الرحمة والرضوان، وللمسلمين الصبر والسلوان، وأن يعوض الأمة في مصابها خيرًا.. إنا لله وإنا إليه راجعون.
اللهم ارحم عبدك زكريا رحمة واسعة اللهم تقبل منا ولا تحرمنا أجره .
واعذروني إذ تأخرت في العزاء فلم أعرف إلا منذ قليل وكنت أعتقد أنه مريض فقط .
غفر الله له ولنا أجمع .

----------


## أحمد الصوابي

اللهم ارحمه رحمة واسعة و أسكنه فسيح جناتك

----------


## خالد القناوي

كاد عام يمر على رحيلك أيها الصديق النبيل ، افتقدتك ،وكم كنت أرجو أن أكون قريبًا منك في محنتك التي كنت تراها -شأن أهل العلم - منحة ربانية ، فكنت تشكر الله وتذكره . لعلنا نلتقي في الجنة حول النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم .أحسبك بقية من الصالحين - ولا أزكي على الله أحدا- في زمنٍ كاد الناس لايثقون في أحد،ولكن من كان يراك يقوم في نفسه أنّ هذه الأمة لن تموت ،ولن ينضب الخير فيها ومنها وإن تآمرت كل الأمم عليها .
إلى الملتقى أيها الصديق في رحاب سيد الأنبياء محمد صلى الله علبيه وسلم في الفلردوس الأعلى

----------


## أبو لوط

بشر سارة إلى جميع طلبة وتلاميذ ومحبي العالم الجليل الأستاذ الدكتور زكريا سعيد -تولى الله عني جزائه بالحسنى-

----------


## رضا الحملاوي

إنا لله وإنا إليه راجعون
اللهم ارحمه رحمة واسعة و أسكنه فسيح جناتك.

----------


## أبورينال السلفى

اللهم اغفر له، وارحمه، واجعل مثواه الجنة، اللهم أجرنا في مصيبتنا، واخلفنا خيرًا منها

----------

